# Which versions have particular revision # in their source?



## qpost (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi,

For example, this revision: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=242410

How to know which ISOs (versions) on the download site have this revision applied to their kernel source? I mean if the current 8.3 ISO has it; if the 8.2 ISO has it, and so on.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2013)

That's an easy question to answer, none of them.

The -RELEASE versions only receive security updates and those aren't 'integrated' in the ISOs either.


----------



## qpost (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, but at some point there would be a new version released (and .iso available to download, 9.2 for example or 10.0) and I assume it would have this revision in its kernel. Am I right? If so, how to know if any particular version has it?


----------



## qpost (Apr 4, 2013)

In linux git tree I can easily see in which kernel version some specific commit was first introduced. Basically I want to know the same for FreeBSD.


----------



## rr (Apr 4, 2013)

Visit Security Advisories, select any, scroll down to "Branch/path Revision" and use with svn.
Or svnweb.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2013)

I think base/projects are just things people are working on. They're not part of any version, yet. Usually most of the work is done on -CURRENT. Once it's tested there, if possible, the patch will get MFC'ed (Merged From Current) to various -STABLE versions. From those -STABLE versions the -RELEASEs are created.


----------

